# Testosterone “Diminishing returns”



## Texan69 (Jan 14, 2021)

Wanted to create a thread about how much testosterone each of you begin to see diminishing returns with, how much is too much, how much is enough etc . Directed more so at guys on TRT or the blasters and cruisers. 

For me my magic number of total test is about , 2,500 after that if my total test is any higher than 3,000 I start seeing diminishing returns and get negative side effects.  I personally don’t like to go below 1,300 total T but I think it’s just mental for me.

reason I ask is I’ve been on self prescribed trt for so long I like my cruise results at 1,500 and blast at 3,000 . I have an apt with my urologist who is very cool and will get my on a script for trt but he wants to keep me at 1,200  I’m sure it’s not gonna be that much of a drop but the mental aspect of it is messing me up. There is a slight addiction to it feeling I need to be at X number or I will loose performance, libido, gains or won’t be able to stay as lean etc but I’m sure staying at 1,200 year round versus staying between 1,500-3,000 total T throughout the year can’t be that much of a difference.

Wanted to start a thread and see what you all think and what you guys prefer and what works for you all. 

Edit: Total test as in blood work  results not test dosage


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2021)

I have never paid attention to what my test levels are on cycle only my dose. 

 What you’ve done is probably a better method to determine best protocol. Kudos.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 14, 2021)

As long as it's over 9000.. I'm happy.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> I have never paid attention to what my test levels are on cycle only my dose.
> 
> What you’ve done is probably a better method to determine best protocol. Kudos.



that brings up another good question or topic 
what dose gets y’all at what blood levels 

anything over 700mg test a week gets my blood results over 3,000 total test. 500 gets me right around 3,000 maybe just south usually. 300mg weekly keeps me around 1,500. This is not exact, obviously a lot of factors at play but that’s a ballpark of where what dosage keeps me at.

another good topic is what’s your blast dose and what’s your cruise dose if just taking test


----------



## The Tater (Jan 14, 2021)

500mg test cyp split up into two doses a week put me at 2200ng/dL 3 days after injection. I was using an ai too so that has its own sides.

my trt dose is 150mg/wk and it puts me at 900. No ai on that dose at all so it’s a win/win for trt. I feel fantastic on the trt dose as well.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 14, 2021)

The Tater said:


> 500mg test cyp split up into two doses a week put me at 2200ng/dL 3 days after injection. I was using an ai too so that has its own sides.
> 
> my trt dose is 150mg/wk and it puts me at 900. No ai on that dose at all so it’s a win/win for trt. I feel fantastic on the trt dose as well.



how much better do you feel at your blast dose than your cruise dose?


----------



## The Tater (Jan 15, 2021)

Superman on blast of course. I feel pretty alpha on my trt dose though.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 15, 2021)

The Tater said:


> Superman on blast of course. I feel pretty alpha on my trt dose though.



it’s like a night and day difference for me if I go from around 1200 total test to 2500 total test 
but from 2500 total test to 4000 no difference other than negative sides and emotional issues


----------



## dragon1952 (Jan 16, 2021)

I get between 700-730 per 100mg. This is based on tests I've had done at 100mg/wk, 200mg/wk, 500mg/wk and 600mg/wk. I know that's on the high side for most people but I've had enough tests to be pretty certain. The 100 and 200mg/wk tests were done on my pharmacy test cyp, the 600mg/wk was on 500mg UG test cyp plus 100mg pharmacy and the 500mg/wk was on test prop.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 16, 2021)

200 mg per week. Im usually between 715 and 900 total. Dont blast.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 19, 2021)

Curious to see what y’all think at what point adding more test in becomes a waste? 

I believe at some point more test doesn’t correlate into more benefits whether it be muscle building, recovery, libido, ability to keep off body fat etc. But I’m not sure what that number would be. It also depends who you ask I suppose. I’m sure some pros use crazy amounts during their blasts


----------



## HeiseTX (Jan 20, 2021)

Great info


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 20, 2021)

I jumped from 500 to 750 once and could not tell the difference, other than I just sweated a lot more.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 20, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Curious to see what y’all think at what point adding more test in becomes a waste?


700-800 is a pretty solid sweet spot.  Don't notice too much more gains between that and 12 or 1300, just increased risk of sides. But jumping up to 1800+ is another level as well especially with mast or proviron or something to free up all that testosterone.


----------



## Qualityw3 (Jan 22, 2021)

Total test at 1273 as of bloods a week ago on trt for 9 weeks and feeling great so far most  of my symptoms before starting are gone


----------

